# plastisol the best print to press over existing tagless label?



## plainwhiteshirt (Jun 4, 2007)

Hello friends

I was looking at the Gildan 4200 (100% poly for sublimation). However, I need to cover up the existing tagless printed Gildan label 


the shop that sells and screens the shirts stated that a silk screen over the Gildan Label will not be thick (Opaque) enough and she recommended a super expensive printed tag that I can iron on. 

I am under the impression that a plastisol transfer WILL cover this up and last longer than any other. However, will an laser or ink transfer for dark colors be better? I know they will be thicker than plastisol BUT this doesnt mean it will last longer than plastisol correct? 

Thank you!


----------



## Barb RFWM (Jul 3, 2016)

Did you find a solution to this problem? I am looking at solving the same issue. Thanks!


----------

